# alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?



## Vera87 (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo alle !

ich habe eine Frage an euch: ich bin vor 2 Monaten umgezogen und wohne zur Miete in einem Haus mit 3 Parteien und einem Gemeinschaftsgarten, welcher einen alten Betonteich hat. Den wollte ich nun renovieren und Fische rein tun. Da es aber nicht mein Teich ist (Miete), muss ich ihn wohl so schonend wie möglich renovieren, nicht, dass ich was kaputt dabei mach. 

Der Teich ist etwa 4 qm groß, 70 cm tief, aus Beton und hat noch einen alten kaputten Anstrich (hellblau), die Wände sind braun von Algen, die Farbei blättert an vielen Stellen ab. Der Teich ist jedoch dicht. Ein Problem hat er: er hat einen Abfluss, aber dieser ist verstopft, habe ihn schon mit Hochdruckreinigerschlauch bis zu 4 Meter tief entstopft, aber wenn was neues durch den Abfluss geht, verstopft er gleich wieder, so dass wohl eine weitere Verstopfung tiefer unten sein muss, die ich nicht erreichen kann. (Der Abfluss geht unterirdisch durch den Garten in die Kanalisation). Dann hat der Garten noch so ne Wasserfontäne, die an die normale Wasserleitung angeschlossen ist. 

Wie würdet ihr mir raten den Teich wieder in Stand zu setzen?

Ich habe schon einmal alles alte Wasser rausgemacht, den Teich mit Cif geschrubbt, aber hab nicht alles damit sauber gekriegt. Jetzt hat der Teich sich wieder mit Regenwassergefüllt, die Algen kommen wieder und unten liegen so Glanzwürmer... alles nicht so hübsch. 

Den Teich mit Hochdruckreiniger zu säubern, da habe ich Angst, dass ich was kaputt mach dabei... 

Wie krieg ich diesen Teich wieder schön?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten !!

Liebe Grüße!

Vera


----------



## Limnos (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hi

Das Einfachste und Sicherste wäre, eine Folie (0,5 mm reicht) reinzulegen. Am oberen Rand kann man sie (falls der Teich senkrechte Wände hat) mit Dachlatten befestigen und diese danach mit Blumenkästen kaschieren. Hiermit gewinnt eine Sumpfpflanzenzone, die es sonst nicht gäbe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Vera87 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort !  An Folie hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber das geht eher nicht, weil in der Mitte vom Teich die Wasserfontäne ist (so ne Metallleitung nach oben die Wasser ausspuckt) dann müsste ich ja ein Loch in die Folie machen und das geht nicht, oder?

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die alte Farbe und die Algen ohne Hochdruckreiniger abzubekommen  und dann neu zu streichen?


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo und Willkommen Vera,
bist Du Dir ganz sicher, dass es sich um eine Betonschale handelt?

Es gab auch eine Zeit, in der man Glasfaser benutzte um solche kleinen Teiche zu bauen und sie eben mit einer solchen hellblauen Farbe gestrichen hat (Hatte selber sowas im Garten.)

Ist wirklich Beton unter den abblätternden Stellen?

Ggf. mal den Vermieter fragen, wenn Du das noch nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo Vera!
Mal ein kleines Foto währe in Deinem Fall gar nicht so schlecht.
Mit alt bewehrten ( Flies und Folie)wie Wolfgang schon sagte, würde ich auch vorschlagen.Auch dieses Rohr in der Mitte währe nicht das Problem.
Mach mal die Kamera scharf, damit wir nicht so oft ins BLAUE hauen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Vera87 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

 

ich hoffe, das hat geklappt. Könnt ihr was sehen? Falls ja, das eine Loch im Teich, das ist der Abfluss, da steckt normalerweise noch so ein stöpsel drin (eine Art Metallrohr, 70, cm lang, wo dann oben das überschüssige Wasser reinläuft)

sind die Bilder so brauchbar oder soll ich noch mal verschiedene Stellen ranzoomen?


----------



## Vera87 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

PS  : ich hab jetzt noch mal mit meiner Vermieterin telefoniert. Der Teich ist sicher aus Beton. Ich darf jetzt einfach mal so machen was ich will (auch Pflanzen usw.) und beim Hochdruckreiniger weiss sie auch nicht, was ich machen soll.

Sie meinte, sie fände die blaue Farbe auch hässlich und Beton so schöner ... d.h. blau streichen mach ich jetzt sicher nicht denk ich mal


----------



## maarkus (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Wenn es aus Beton ist, dann kannst du normalerweise bedenkenlos mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ran. Auf den Bildern sieht der Durchmesser vom Ablauf sehr klein aus. Wäre also kein Wunder, wenn sich da unterwegs was zusetzt. Das kann abgeplatzte Farbe mit Laub, etc. sein. Wenn sich das Ganze dann noch schön zusammendrückt, ist das dünne Rohr rasch dicht. Das überschüssige Wasser, was dann oben in das Rohr einläuft brachte über die Zeit wohl nie genug Druck mit, um die Schmutzstoffe durch die Leitung zu pusten. Ein kleines verkeiltes Ästchen reicht da schon aus, um Material anzusammeln.
Die Fontäne läuft mit Leitungswasser? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, drehst du einen Hahn auf und frisches Leitungswasser sprudelt aus der Fontäne. Dadurch kommt natürlich immer wieder Wasser nach und du bräuchtest einen Ablauf. Wobei ich aus Kostengründen die Fontäne nicht so oft laufen lassen würde 

Das mit der Teichfolie geht natürlich trotzdem. Da muss dir aber jemand anderes helfen, da ich mich mit verkleben, etc nicht so auskenne.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Vielleicht beteiligt sich die Vermieterin ja an den Kosten? Dann würde ich die Wände mit Ufermatten bekleben und den Boden mit einer Sandschicht versehen...

LG Ronny


----------



## andreas w. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hi, kann man die (blöde) Fontäne in der Mitte nicht kappen / wegschneiden und anstatt der Fontäne mit dem Leitungswasser wegen mir einen Bachlauf bauen? Ist natürlich ein bischen Grabarbeit, aber sieht sicherlich nachher schick aus. Und der verstopfte Abfluss - wenn der nicht zwingend sein muß, zumachen.

Das betonbecken Dampf- oder sogar Sandstrahlen - mit feinem Sand und etwas weniger Druck machste nix kaputt. Danach mit Folie, Unterwasserfarbe oder Dichtschlämme Sicherheits-Abdichten und dann kannste Euren Gemeinschaftsteich gestalten.

Ist vielleicht nicht einfach zuverstehen und umzusetzen, aber über sowas in der Art würde ich mit meinem Vermieter mal reden.

Viel Glück und Spaß dabei, Andreas.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Das mit dem Frischwasser über das Mittelrohr ist glaub ich nur eine Vermutung von Markus 

Aber abschneiden könnte man das Rohr trotzdem und dann (ggf. durch einen befreundeten Installateur/Handwerker ein Gewinde drauf machen lassen) und mit einer Kappe verschliessen/verschrauben, wenn denn keine Fontäne mehr in der Art gewünscht ist.

Dann könnte man, wie die anderen schon vorgeschlagen haben, das ganze z.B. mit Folie auslegen und mit Ufermatte .verkleiden.
Dürfte einfacher sein, als den Teich mit einer dichtenden Farbe/Belag/Schlämme zu versehen.


----------



## Vera87 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Danke für eure Antworten ! 

Die Fontäne abschneiden darf ich nicht. 

Aber die Idee mit den Dichtschlämmen klingt gut! Falls das leicht zu verarbeiten wäre, würde das ja auch nachher am natürlichsten aussehen und den Teich auch noch mal isolieren. Wäre auf jeden Fall schöner, als das schwimmbeckenblau, was jetzt teilweise noch drin ist . 

Meine Eltern haben so einen Vaporetto Dampfreiniger, damit könnte ich vielleicht Farbe abbekommen? Wenn nicht, dann vielleicht mit einer Drahtbürste oder einem Winkelschleifer? Weiss nicht wie aufwendig das sein wird ... 

und dann ein paar Wasserpflanzen und Goldfische rein, dann wärs schön . 

Ich fahr heute mal zu so einem Baumarkt, der sich anscheinend ein bisschen mit Teichen auskennt und frag da auch noch mal nach. 

Vielen Dank noch mal! Ich schreib euch was rauskam im Baumarkt und stell auch Fotos hier rein, wenn ich erst mal alles fertig renoviert habe. Danke !


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Dichtschlämme ist nicht so einfach zu verarbeiten.
Ich wollte damit damals meinen Pflanzenfilter abdichten, bin aber aufgrund der Verarbeitung davon abgekommen.

Mir wurde gesagt: mindestens 2-3 Schichten auftragen. Immer gleichmäßig feucht halten, denn wenn sie zu schnell trocknet, dann reißt sie und die Schlämme ist undicht.
Und dann ist sie nicht so wirklich preiswert ... nicht mehr bei 2-3 Schichten.

Wenn das mit der Folie nicht geht, nimm Impermax ... ist eine Art flüssige Teichfolie.
Bei vielen hält die Bombenfest, habe aber auch schon andere Bilder gesehen, wo der Anstrich nach 2-3 Jahren Blasen geworfen hatte.

Bei 300l bitte keine Goldfische! Das ist zu wenig Platz für die Fische.


Mandy


----------



## Vera87 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Im dem einen Laden ist grad nix rausgekommen, der Verkäufer meinte, sie haben nur Folien und das stell ich mir  mit der Wasserfontäne und dem fixieren halt schwierig vor. Naja  aber schöne Wasserpflanzen und alles hatten sie auf jeden Fall da. 

Also sollte ich noch mal in einen normalen Baumarkt fahren. 

Impermax, da hab ich auch schon Sachen drüber gelesen, aber halt eben auch, dass er bei einigen Leuten wohl Blasen wirft... aber vielleicht tuts das nicht, wenn man krass aufpasst, da muss ich mich mal beraten lassen vielleicht.

@ Mandy: hast du selbst auch Impermax in deinem Teich? Falls ja, funktionierts gut?

zu den Goldfischen: Da hab ich was gelesen mit 20-50 Liter pro Fisch. Da würden sich ja mindestens 6 Fische in meinem Becken wohlfühlen können oder? Obwohl ich eher an 4 denke. Oder fühlen sich 4 in einem Becken zu einsam?

Liebe Grüße und danke für eure Antworten !!

Vera


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Nein Vera,

da muß ich Dich enttäuschen. Ich habe kein Impermax im Teich.
Ich habe ja 2 Jahre geplant und ja, Impermax stand auch schon mal auf meiner Liste. Ein Gfk-Teich und dann Impermax drüber.
Aber dann habe ich eben das mit den Blasen gesehen und habe mich am Endeffekt für HDPE entschieden.

Goldfische sind wie Kaninchen ... hast Du erst 4 im Teich, sind es paar Monate später 40 ...
Und die dann zu verschenken ist nicht so einfach wie sich das manch einer vorstellt.
Nimm doch lieber kleinere Fische ... die sind auch schön und nicht so Karnicklemäßig unterwegs 

Wieso hat der Vermieter etwas dagegen, dass Du das Rohr absägst? Ich würde es absägen, dort ein neues Innengewinde (das im Boden) einschneiden und die Folie drüber.
In das Rohr (welches abgesägt wurde) ein neues Außengewinde geschnitten, in die Folie ein X geschnippelt und das Rohrstück aus dem Boden durch das X geschoben. 
Das lose Rohrteil eingeschraubt und dann alles mit kleinen Folienstückchen und reichlich Adheseal verkleben und verdichten.

Ich wette mit Dir das hält wie Bombe 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo Vera,

ist das ein Gewinde ?
 

wenn ja dann kann man das Rohr doch abschrauben, aufheben und irgendwann später doch wieder einschrauben.

dann könnte man den kleinen Knubbel gut dick mit Vlies ummanteln und das Folienverlegen kann losgehen



echt wichtig Fische bitte erst nach 6-8 Wochen einsetzen ==> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitritpeak

aber eigentlich ist es wirklich zu klein für Goldis


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*



Vera87 schrieb:


> zu den Goldfischen: Da hab ich was gelesen mit 20-50 Liter pro Fisch. Da würden sich ja mindestens 6 Fische in meinem Becken wohlfühlen können oder? Obwohl ich eher an 4 denke. Oder fühlen sich 4 in einem Becken zu einsam?



Hallo Vera,

ich weiß nicht, wo Du das gelesen hast, aber es ist Quatsch. Hier ist ein bisschen Lesestoff für Dich:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374


----------



## derseeberger (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo

Impermax hällt nicht dauerhaft auf GFK oder Schwimmbadfarbe.

von Botament gibt es was neues seit einem Jahr "Green 1 " Lebensmittelgeeignett und auch in Trinkwasserschutzgebieten.Habe schon mal einen Probeeimer verarbeitet demnächst versiegel damit das erste mal einen Teich Doku folgt demnächst.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Habe zu Botament im Netz das hier gefunden.

http://infonet.wagner-group.com/portal/pics/mattes/RD_2_The_Green_1_D_1202.pdf

Klingt ganz gut ... wäre einen Versuch wert.

Mandy


----------



## andreas w. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

... und wenn Du eine Beschichtung in der Art aufbringen willst, mach Dir mal Gedanken über das vorher - Sandstrahlen, wie ich schon gesagt hatte. 
Sandstrahlgeräte werden verliehen - runde 40€/Tag plus Sand (Herstellerangaben !!!) holt alle losen Beschichtungen runter und erzeugt einen rauhen und tragfähigen Untergrund. Sandstrahldruck kannste einstellen, damit nix kaputt geht.
Je nach darauffolgender Dichtschicht vorher die passende Grundierung, Abdichtung drauf, evtl in die 2. oder 3.Schicht farbigen Sand einstreuen, fertig.
Wenn die Abdichtung mehrschichtig ist und der Hersteller es zulässt, würde ich ein Putz-Armierungsgewebe (oder vergleichbares) einlegen /einarbeiten, dann ist die Gefahr der Spannungsrisse beim Trocknen reduziert. *Wichtig*, Nachfragen, ob die Dichtschichten frisch in frisch verarbeitet werden müssen (Zeitraum, offene Zeit) oder ob die Schichten antrocknen müssen - nicht *durchtrocknen*!!.

Du machst das schon. Schönen Feiertag, Andreas.


----------



## andreas w. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hi, @  Moonlight: 

Die Verarbeitung von BOTAMENT

RD 2 The Green 1 sollte
nicht auf sonnenbeschienenen Flächen erfolgen. 

Haste das in dem Datenblatt von Botament gelesen? Denke nicht, daß die Brühe wirklich für einen Teich gut ist. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Botament - ist nicht schlecht aber nicht meine Chemie. Raab Karcher führt Botament.
@Vera: Kannst ja beim Baustoffhändler, evtl Raab Karcher (jedednfalls kein allgemeiner Baumarkt !!) mal nach Botament fragen und evtl. mit einem Kunden- / Aussendienst vom Hersteller Telefonieren. Wäre mein persönlicher Tipp.


----------



## karlethecat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo Vera, 

ich würde sagen: Rohr weg (am Gewinde, scheint ja eines zu sein ...), Folie rein, Pflanzen rein, fertig. 

Komische Vermieterin übrigens wie ich finde: Blödes vergammeltes Beton-Loch im Garten, aber "das Rohr muss bleiben". So ein Schmarrn. Was soll den jemals jemand aus dem Loch machen ... wenn es nicht gemietet wäre würde wohl jeder das Beton-Gelumpe rausreißen ... meine (!) Meinung.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hey Andreas,

nein, hab ich nicht gelesen ... ich hab das nur schnell überflogen. Habe nicht so viel Zeit 
Aber wenn es nur die Verarbeitung ist, ist das doch nicht so schlimm ... Sonnenschirm drüber und gut ist.

Wenn es für Trinkwasseranlagen etc. eingesetzt wird, kann es ja nicht so schlecht für's Wasser sein.

Mandy


----------



## Vera87 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hey ! 

ihr seid ja super !! Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge!!

So wies aussieht, mach ich wohl jetzt die alte Farbe mit einem Winkelschleifer oder einer Bohrmaschine mit Zopfscheibe weg und dann das Impermax drauf, eher grau oder schwarz würd ich sagen. 

Hab nämlich noch erfahren, dass der Gärtner den Teich erst vor einem Jahr saniert hat und sieht jetzt schon wieder so aus... also selbst wenn ich pfuschen sollte und das Impermax nach 2 Jahren Blasen werfen sollte, schlechter als der Gärtner wär ich dann wohl nicht gewesen ; ). 

@Mandy: welche und wieviele Fische würdest du mir denn für meine Teichgröße vorschlagen?

Vielen dank nochmal und liebe Grüße !!

Vera

PS: bei Botament und Dichtschlämmen schreckt mich die schwierigere Verarbeitung doch etwas ab.. obwohl es echt cool danach aussieht, aber die Gefahr besteht ja, dass ich das nicht so hinkriege ... 
und Folie: Das Rohr/Fontäne, das müsste ja dann raus oder wär zumindest schwierig .. und ich weiss nicht wies an den Seiten halten soll. Um den Teich ist ja so ein gemauerter Rand und darüber sollte ich die Folie ja nicht legen und irgendwie mit Latten anschrauben.. wegen Miete will ich ja keine Löcher in den Teich bohren... außer man könnte die Folie genau unter dem Rand problemlos festkleben.. aber insgesamt scheint mir eine Streichvariante doch das zu sein, was am wenigsten Veränderung verursachen würde. Wenn ich irgendwann mal einen eigenen Garten haben sollte, würde ich die Dinge auch anders machen´ aber soweit ist es bei mir noch nicht


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hey Vera,

auf jeden Fall keine Goldfische 
Allerdings denke ich mal, dass sich bezüglich der Art und Menge, hier Andere besser mit auskennen.
Ich glaube der Werner züchtet Fischsorten für solche kleinen Teiche...

Versuch es doch erst mal mit flüssiger Teichfolie. Ich glaube das ist am Unproblematischsten aufzubringen.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht hält die bei Dir ja auch ganz ordentlich ... über den Rest reden wir wenn es denn so weit sein sollte 

Mandy


----------



## andreas w. (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Andreas,
> 
> nein, hab ich nicht gelesen ... ich hab das nur schnell überflogen. Habe nicht so viel Zeit
> Aber wenn es nur die Verarbeitung ist, ist das doch nicht so schlimm ... Sonnenschirm drüber und gut ist.
> ...



Hi Mandy, das mit dem Schirm ist eine tolle Idee, das mit der Sonneneinstrahlung ist für den täglichen Bedarf gemeint. Die Sonne nimmt dem Kunststoffanteil die Weichmacher und andere wichtige Bestandteile und "mergelt" das Material aus. Ist bei den meisten Kunststoffen so, daß sie irgendwann verspröden.

Schließlich  sind die zementären Materialien heute alle mit Kunststoffen vergütet und angereichert und sind somit langfristig licht empfindlich.




Vera87 schrieb:


> Hey !
> 
> ihr seid ja super !! Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge!!
> 
> ...



@ Vera: wenn das ein Gärtner offiziell und auf Rechnung gemacht hat ( wenn nicht, dann auch) besteht laut BgB eine Gewährleistungsfrist von drei Jahren, nach der VoB eine Gewährleistung von fünf Jahren !!!
Ich würde meine Vermieterin erst mal anhauen und den Gärtner mit ins Boot nehmen. Zumindest beteiligen kann er sich und evtl kann der auch bei der Verarbeitung mithelfen. 

Wäre mir einen Versuch wert. Versuch macht kluch. 

Rede mit der Vermiets-Maus


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Die Sonne nimmt dem Kunststoffanteil die Weichmacher und andere wichtige Bestandteile und "mergelt" das Material aus. Ist bei den meisten Kunststoffen so, daß sie irgendwann verspröden.



Moin Andreas,

Ja das ist schon richtig ... aber theoretusch nicht unter Wasser. Sonst würden doch auch die ganzen Teichfolien unter Wasser nach paar Jahren porös und spröde sein.

Und das sind sie meist nur oberhalb der Wasserfläche, da wo die Sonne gnadenlos drauf ballert.

Oder habe ich da jetzt nen falschen Gedankengang 

Mandy


----------



## andreas w. (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Ich glaube Dein Gedankengang ist grundsätzlich richtig. 
Bei solchen Sachen die dann für ein paar Jahre halten sollen, bin ich lieber etwas übervorsichtig beim Empfehlen. Zumahl es nicht mein Eigentum und *an einem Gemieteten Eigentum* ist. Deshalb mein Einwand.


----------



## pema (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

hallo Vera,
ich denke zwar, dass du dich schon für eine große Putz- und Schleifaktion entschieden hast...aber um auch noch mal 'ne andere Meinung zu hören:
ich finde diesen kleinen Teich sehr schön...gerade, weil er ein weinig nostalgisch anmutet mit seinem  (doch nur teilweise noch sichtbaren) hellblauen Anstrich. 
Du hast geschrieben, dass du die Wände geschrubbt hast, um die Algen weg zu bekommen. Die kommen wieder und ob dann der Beton darunter hellblau oder grau oder schwarz ist - tja, eigentlich egal, oder?
Ganz abgesehen davon habe ich hier schon des Öfteren gelesen, dass Leute hellblaue Folie für ihren Teich suchen...der ganze Teich sieht dann wohl viel heller und klarer aus
Also: ich finde das Becken sehr schön, eine Reihe von schönen Pflanzen, Fische? ich weiß nicht so recht, und an lauschigen Sommerabenden mal die Fontäne anstellen und dem leisen Plätschern des Wassers lauschen:smoki...das wäre auch ein Weg.

petra


----------



## Limnos (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hi

Wenn der Abfluss als Skimmer dienen soll, ist die Gefahr des Verstopfens groß. Wenn man aber dem Abfluss oben einen U Bogen verpasst, kommt kein Oberfächenwasser, und damit auch keine oben schwimmenden Feststoffe rein. Die Verstopfungsrate ist damit stark reduziert.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Angie66 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo Vera, 

ich finde es toll, dass du den alten Teich wieder flott machen willst. Du solltest aber bedenken, mit diesen steilen Wänden könnte er leicht zur Todesfalle für Igel, Mäuse usw. werden. Auch __ Kröten kommen zwar gut rein ins Wasser, aber nicht mehr raus. Wenn du eine Anregung haben möchtest, wie man das vielleicht ändern könnte:

Um die Plattenumrandung Steine setzen, ca. 10 - 15 cm. hoch, gut fixieren (vielleicht liegen noch ein paar alte Pflastersteine auf dem Grundstück herum, oder die billigsten vom Baumarkt)
Teichfolie rein, und du hast einen zwar etwas höheren, aber dafür auch größeren Teich. Durch die spätere Bepflanzung (innen und außen), sieht alles schön natürlich aus.
Das ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache.

Aber bevor du groß anfängst, schau doch einfach mal bei Google Teichbilder an, vielleicht findest du was, wo du sagen kannst:" Oh jaaaaa, so mach ich das auch"!

Von Goldfischen würde ich dir abraten, die wühlen zu sehr den Boden auf.  Das mag eine zeitlang gut gehen, aber wenn sie sich vermehren (und das tuuuuun sie), wird das Wasser immer trüber. 

__ Moderlieschen wären eine gute Wahl, wenn du Glück hast, kommt dann auch öfter der scheue Eisvogel und holt sich ein lecker Fischlein.

Egal wie du den den Teich anlegst, er wird dir viel Freude bereiten


----------



## Vera87 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo 

ich hab den Teich gestern mal mit Drahtbürste und Hochdruckreiniger (hab mich jetzt doch getraut  ist nix kaputt gegangen) gereinigt, und hab festgestellt, dass die Farbe abkriegen ne Riesenschinderei ist. Ich dachte erst, der Hochdruckreiniger funktioniert nicht, weil sich nix getan hat im Teich als ich ihn auf die Teichwand gehalten habe, aber er funktioniert ! Das ganze (Dreck und Farbe) saß und sitzt nur unglaublich fest an den Teichwänden. Mit schrubben, Hochdruckreiniger und wieder schrubben und Hochdruckreiniger ist das ganze aber jetzt viel ansehlicher geworden als vorher. 

Hab jetzt auch schon Wasser reingetan, Fontäne angestellt kurz abends, und eine __ Wasserpest-Pflanze und eine Seerose reingetan. Mein Teich hat übrigens 500 L Wasser hab ich auch noch festgestellt. 

Ich lass das Wasser jetzt mal 2 Wochen drin und lass es dann testen und dann kommen Fische rein.

Ich hab auch noch ein Produkt zur Vorbeugung von Algenbildung reingetan.

@Angie: ich weiss gar nicht, ob hier __ Frösche sind in der Gegend, ist Stadt und wir wohnen auf einem Hügel und auch relativ weit vom nächsten Gewässer weg. Aber ich könnte aus Steinen eine Art Treppe aus dem Teich rausbauen. Wollte für die Fische auch noch so ein paar Sachen reintun, wo sie sich verstecken können, wenn sie sich unsicher fühlen. __ Moderlieschen hab ich auch schon gesehen zum kaufen  die fressen wohl auch die Fliegenlarven im Wasser, praktisch . 

Auf Kiesgrund oder Sandboden hab ich erstmal verzichtet, einfach weils Miete ist und dass dann mehr "Schmutz" bringt und nicht leicht zu reinigen ist und wenn ich den Teich mal wieder auslaufen und reinigen müsste, dann wärs mit dem Abfluss klüger ohne Steinchen.

Hab mir hier im Forum auch schon verschiedene Bilder von Teichen angeschaut, WOW! was ihr da teilweise alles gebaut und bepflanzt habt! So toll wirds bei mir leider nicht werden ... wenn ich mal was eigenes habe, wär es aber denkbar, macht Spaß auf jeden Fall jetzt schon, auch wenns nur ein kleines Pfützchen ist, was ich hier hab


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo Vera,

schöne Schinderei - wo sind die Bilder?



Vera87 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch schon Wasser reingetan, Fontäne angestellt kurz abends, und eine __ Wasserpest-Pflanze und eine Seerose reingetan.


Die Seerose mag auf Dauer kein Gepritschel von oben!



Vera87 schrieb:


> Mein Teich hat übrigens 500 L Wasser hab ich auch noch festgestellt.


Bitte korrigiere Dein Profil!



Vera87 schrieb:


> Ich lass das Wasser jetzt mal 2 Wochen drin und lass es dann testen und dann kommen Fische rein.



Ein Teich braucht Minimum 4 Wochen, um einzufahren. 
Bei der spärlichen Bepflanzung und ohne Filterung warscheinlich länger. 
Und für Fische ist der viel zu klein! Das wird doch im Sommer viel zu warm.



Vera87 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch ein Produkt zur Vorbeugung von Algenbildung reingetan.



Hübsch, damit könntest Du dir das Wasser richtig versaut haben. 
Ist es aus der Teich oder aus der Pool-Abteilung?
Chemie im Teich ist zu 99% ganz großer Scheibenkleister.


----------



## karlethecat (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hübsch, damit könntest Du dir das Wasser richtig versaut haben.
> Ist es aus der Teich oder aus der Pool-Abteilung?
> Chemie im Teich ist zu 99% ganz großer Scheibenkleister.



Das ist kein Scheibenkleister, das ist grober Unfug! 
Mir tun jetzt schon die Fische leid die "dran glauben müssen", wie es sich anhört ist Vera da auch ziemlich beratungsresistent ... :evil


----------



## Vera87 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

seid mal nicht so böse ...

natürlich ist das Algenmittel NICHT aus der Poolabteilung, bin ja nicht blöd. Ist aus der Teichabteilung und steht drauf, dass Fische und Pflanzen das vertragen. 
@Blumenelse: d.h. du tust gar keine Mittel in deinen Teich? Einfach nur Wasser, Pflanzen, Fische usw. und nix aus der Teichabteilung? Und Algen? kriegst du da einfach keine weil du so einen guten Filter hast oder Fische die Algen fressen oder so was?

Die Fontäne pritschelt nicht auf die Seerose, und läuft außerdem vielleicht eine Stunde am Tag und pritschelt so, dass da pro sekunde etwa 2-3 Wassertropfen in den Teich gehen.

Die von der Teichabteilung meinten 2 Wochen, aber falls das Wasser dann nicht ok ist, sagen sie mir ja eh noch mal was ich machen muss, damit es gut wird. 

Und außerdem: ich bin hier ganz bescheiden in der Einsteigersparte, ich weiss dass ich kaum Teicherfahrung (bis auf 2 Miniteiche bei meinen Eltern) habe und ich lasse mich gerne beraten und ich bin dankbar für die vielen Tips die ich hier kriege. Jeder fängt mal an und als Anfänger hauts ja nicht immer so hin wie bei Leuten wie euch, die schon etliche Jahre einen Teich oder mehrere haben. Und NEIN: mir ist es nicht egal ob meine zukünftigen Fische draufgehen oder nicht! Ich ess nicht mal Fische oder andere Tiere, weil ichs nicht mag, dass sie geschlachtet werden müssen und wie sie gehalten werden und mein Kater ist aus dem Tierheim und hat Aids  .. also nicht bitte gleich Tierquäler schreien, wenn ich überlege, wie ich mir Fische in meinem Teich halten kann.


----------



## Angie66 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Oh jeh Vera, 

Bevor du dich später ärgerst, Wasser rauspumpen, ausspülen , frisches Wasser rein.

Sieh dich doch mal in der Nachbarschaft um, irgendjemand wird doch einen gut eingewachsenen Teich haben. 
Frag ob du einen Eimer Wasser als Starthilfe für deinen neuen Teich haben kannst. Da wird keiner "Nein" sagen.
Aber frag auch, ob die dem Wasser was zusetzen, wenn die auch ihre Mittelchen reinschütten wäre alles für die Katz. 

Wenn du willst kann ich dir etwas __ Wasserpest schicken, für dein kleines Becken müsste ich noch was zusammenkratzen können.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo Vera,

wir sind nicht böse. Das mit der Seerose war nur ein Hinweis.

Das mit den 2 Wochen vergiß bitte ganz schnell - die wollen Dir nur noch mehr Chemie verkaufen. Das ein neu befüllter Teich erstmal grün wird, ist völlig normal. Das Problem ist nur, bei Deiner spärlichen Bepflanzung - nur die __ Wasserpest alleine reicht nicht - wird sich das nicht so schnell geben.

Algenmittel taugen nur ganz bedingt - die abgestorbenen Teile müssen aus dem Kreislauf raus - aber Du hast keinen Filter! Also bleiben sie bei Dir drin und werden Algenfutter - also musst Du was neues reinkippen. Da freut sich nur der Verkäufer....

Hast Du Erfahrung mit Aquarien? Es gibt diverse Zierfische, die einen Sommer gut in einem warmen, kleinen Miniteich verbringen können, um im Winter dann im AQ zu wohnen. Vielleicht wäre das eine Alternative für Dich? __ Moderlieschen werden in 500 l nicht glücklich.


----------



## karlethecat (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: alter Betonteich, wohne zur Miete, wie renovieren?*

Hallo Vera, 

mit der "Teichabteilung" ist es wie wenn du zum Arzt gehst: der Arzt findet immer was, und die Teichabteilung wird dir immer was verkaufen (wollen/müssen). Punkt. Meine Meinung. 

Also: Einfach nicht dort hin gehen. Was ist einfacher bei einem kleinen Teich als regelmäßige Wasserwechsel. Rechne mal aus wie viele Liter Wasser du dir für eine Flasche "Teich-Alleskönner-Supermittel" aus der Leitung lassen kannst (ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass du "gutes" Leitungswasser hast ...).


----------

